

Mayor Bloomberg Calls For More NYC Startups At TechCrunch Disrupt - andrewpbrett
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/25/mayor-bloomberg-techcrunch-disrupt/

======
siculars
The speech itself is somewhat canned.. But the question answer is very
interesting with Bloomberg speaking at length on the merits of New York but
also business in general.

